# Stabilitrak, engine light, low coolant, cold start issues....uggh!



## JEcoCruze (Jun 22, 2015)

Is is the common water pump issue known with 1.4t Cruze's?? Other than this my Cruze Eco has been a real champ. Just hit over 90k and was... going strong.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Common enough for GM to do an extended warranty of the water pump.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Did they fix the design in later vehicles? Failing to revise a poorly performing design, for years and years after the problem came to light, is something 'Old GM' was known for.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There's a new design and new installation kit for the water pump. The warranty on the pump is 10 years/150,000 miles.


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

obermd said:


> There's a new design and new installation kit for the water pump. The warranty on the pump is 10 years/150,000 miles.


Is that warranty from the install date or for the car's total?

Mine went out around 38k miles


----------



## JEcoCruze (Jun 22, 2015)

I'll be dropping my car off at the dealer this week, so we shall see the outcome.:th_dblthumb2:


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

a2chris said:


> Is that warranty from the install date or for the car's total?


I'm pretty sure that's car's total.


----------



## JEcoCruze (Jun 22, 2015)

Dropped my car off at the dealer and got a call later that day.

Anybody want to guess what the issue was??? Eh?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

JEcoCruze said:


> Anybody want to guess what the issue was??? Eh?


My magic 8-ball says "Reply hazy try again".


----------



## JEcoCruze (Jun 22, 2015)

Ended up being the head gasket, the warranty is covering this so all is good. Now I know where the "mystery coolant"was going.


----------

